# Google- Relileving stress with meditation - Steuben Courier



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Relileving stress with meditationSteuben Courier, NYBut constant stress, such as the fear of being laid off, can cause health problems or worsen existing ones, including insomnia, depression, heart attack, high blood pressure, menstrual problems, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and joint or muscle pain. *...*10 Ways to Reduce Stress in 10 Minutes or Less <nobr>EmpowHer</nobr><nobr>all 2 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

